# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Уязвимость при обработке XML документов в Mozilla Firefox

## ALEX(XX)

*27 марта, 2009*

*Программа*: Mozilla Firefox 3.0.7 и более ранние версии 

*Опасность*: *Низкая* 

*Наличие эксплоита*: *Да* 

*Описание*: 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за некорректной обработки ошибок во время преобразования XML документа. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного XSLT кода аварийно завершить работу приложения. В случае удачной эксплуатации уязвимости злоумышленник сможет аварийно завершить работу браузера. Возможность выполнения произвольного кода не доказана, но теоретически возможна. 

*URL производителя*: www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ 

*Решение*: Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Надо установить Firefox 3.0.8 http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox.../releasenotes/

----------

